# First Junco (Snowbird) sighting of the season.



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Like many here, I also enjoy watching wild birds. This morning a group of Juncos were playing and feeding out back. The first I've seen this season. I will be putting out the feeder soon.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Norm. I love bird watching to I love taking photos of them. I get to watch lots of Australian Parrots and other birds I get to see in our front and back yard at our house.. I have a wild Willie wag tail that sits on our hand and eats meat they brought there babies around for us to see.. I have never heard of Juncos before...


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Juncos typically winter in my area and then leave for more northern climates during the warmer months. For me they are a sign of colder weather just as the American Robin signals warmer months for us. They are small birds.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Norm he is beautiful... I don't know if we get those in the wild here but maybe they are in the zoos here but here is my thread to show you our willie wag tail but in here he is not on our hand.. I'll get mum to take a photo today sometime and show you...

http://talkbudgies.com/other-birds/316561-wild-willi-wag-tail-has-babies-live-our-backyard.html


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I was gonna say "where's the pic's" Norm. Then I scrolled down and there it was. Nice pic, and thank's for sharing...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What an adorable little guy! 
I want some to come visit my backyard bird feeder. out:*


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't take credit for the photo. I found it on the internet to show Lyn. The little guys today were much too flighty to get a photo. Once I get my seed from the local farm store, they will most likely stay still longer. They are mainly ground feeders and usually pick up what the other birds toss off the feeder.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you know if they come as far South as mid-Virginia?*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Norm Mum said we don't have Junco birds out here they are not an Australian bird... Thank you for showing me what they look like...


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *What an adorable little guy!
> I want some to come visit my backyard bird feeder. out:*


According to the map in my Peterson Field Guide they do winter in Virginia.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

We're getting juncos around here too! And the blue jays are going mad, also  

I love juncos, they're such fuzzballs


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


NormH said:



According to the map in my Peterson Field Guide they do winter in Virginia.

Click to expand...

:jumping: Yaaay!! I'll be on the lookout now.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, that's such an incredibly cute bird!  This is the first time I'm seeing a junco, we don't have these birds in my country.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh wow what a beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing, I had never seen or heard of them before. So cute and fluffy


----------

